# Cpo p226



## matts1022 (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can purchase one, I haven't been able to find one in stock anywhere...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Check Summit gun Broker...


----------



## devildogandboy (Jun 2, 2011)

yatin patel has one as of now.

SIG CPO Pistols | 01 FFL/SOT satisfying customers one firearm at a time.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You just need to search the gun sites.

I see them every now and then.

Good guns to buy in my opinion.

:smt1099


----------

